# Use Wi-Fi on my Mobile through BSNL Wireless Modem



## a_to_z123 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello guys,

I have a problem using wi-fi on my cellphone through BSNL's wireless modem-cum-router.

I think it actually trickles down to this:

1) On my laptop I've created a PPPoE connection.
2) I connect to the wireless network and it shows 'No Internet Connectivity' for the connection.
3) On connecting through the PPPoE connection, it shows 'Internet Access' for the PPPoE connection itself but still 'No Internet Connectivity' for the wireless network connection.
4) After making the connection on the laptop, I connect to the wireless network on my cellphone, but I can't connect to the internet, though the connection is active on the laptop.
5) Do I need to make some other settings for the PPPoE connection to reflect the connectivity back on the wireless network?

I think this is the reason I can't connect on my mobile. Is there a way around this?
Please guide me.

Thanks!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

Turning on "Internet connection sharing" on your PPPOE connection will allow this. But you'll have to switch on your laptop & connect everytime for this to work.

Another way is to put the username & password in the modem itself such that it connects automatically when switched on. If you do this, you don't require to switch on your laptop to use wifi on your phone.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Paul,
I'll try it out when I reach home. Right now in office


----------

